# Meet Mercedes aka Sadie



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

[attachment=55231:IMG_0391_crop.JPG]

[attachment=55232:IMG_0404_crop.JPG]

Mercedes is from TNT Maltese. She is 6 months old and is stunning! She was very good on the ride home and she already loves her brothers. She loves to play and she has already used her pee pad. Her Dad is CH TNT American Dream and her Mom is TNT Miss Appropiation of funds. Theresa's dogs are just beautiful! I will post more later, I must go and play with Mercedes.

Cathy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: What a little cutie pie!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww she is too adorable! Great coat too! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

She is GORGEOUS! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Cathy! Mercedes is just beautiful! Look at her sweet happy face! I know she will help heal your heart.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 24 2009, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809447


> Awwwwww she is too adorable! Great coat too! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thank you
She has a beautiful coat, very easy to comb.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

There's the little beast!!! She's a stunning baby. I am soooo happy for you Cathy!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Mercedes is just adorable and looks like she loves to get her picture taken. :wub2: I am so happy for you and know that she will make a good little sister to your boys.  I guess no one caught on when you hinted that you wanted a Mercedes on your last post. Hahaha. Congratulations on your new little bundle of joy. Time to start making some new memories. We expect more pictures.
:wub: 
Lucy


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Awww! She is just beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she so beautiful.love her name too. :wub: :wub: congrats.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, I am sooooo happy for you!!!! She is a beauty and has such a happy face. I know she will bring you much happiness!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Cathy I'm so happy for you :grouphug: She's beautiful


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

EeeGads Cathy she's stunning!! And absolutely perfect! :tender: I'm so happy for you. Enjoy your new baby.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cathy,

I'm so excited. I can't wait to meet Mercedes. I'm sure you're on cloud nine. You've had a long day, but I'll be talking to you soon.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh she is so cute!!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Mercedes is such a beautiful little girl :wub: :wub: Congratulations!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so very happy for you!!! She is soooo cute!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, she's gorgeous. Love her name. Congrats, I'm very happy for you. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, what a beauty!! I am so happy for you! She is a little stunner.......I know you are so proud of her and rightly so!!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

oh cathy i am so happy for you and i just love her name


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Congradulations..... Mercedes is just adorable and with that smiling face precious.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

She is gorgeous and her coat looks perfect! :wub: :wub: I know you have lots of love to give her! :heart:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats on your new girl! She looks very happy to be there!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations!! She's beautiful and I know you must be so happy. 
Can't wait to hear stories and see more pictures.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

:yahoo: :Happy_Dance: Yay!!! Mercedes is home with you!! I'm so happy for you Cathy I'm about to burst. She is gorgeous. Theresa raises happy puppies. Dixie had a smile on her face just like Mercedes does when she came home with us. Oh Cathy I wish you so much happiness with Mercedes. She is a lucky little girl to have you for a Mommy and her Daddy sounds wonderful too. Please give us some pictures to see as she grows. Isn't it great she loves her brothers already. Have a wonderful life little Mercedes. :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Congrats!!! She is just beautiful.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh my goodness! What a beauty! :wub: More photos, please! Congratulations again!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats!! She's a special little lady. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I know she'll bring you lots of love, joy, and happiness. :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats! I wish you and Mercedes the best!!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh shes sooooooooooooo lovely!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cathi your little Sadie is a baby doll. Just toooo pretty! TNT produces pretty malts.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

She is a beautiful puppy. :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jul 25 2009, 08:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809649


> Cathi your little Sadie is a baby doll. Just toooo pretty! TNT produces pretty malts.[/B]



Thank you Pat!

All of her Malt's were beautiful!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Congratulations. She looks beautiful. :wub: How exciting for you!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, she's a cutie.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Very sweet, she's beautiful too !


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Congratulations Cathy, I'm so happy for you and beautiful Sadie, what a stunner! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

What a great smile! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow! You must be just bursting! Your little girl is just lovely! She looks so happy and healthy. I love puppies who look like they are so robust and healthy. What fun!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

She's beautiful!! I'm so happy for you, congrats!!! And we need more pics.


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

<div align='center'>CONGRATULATIONS, CATHY!!!!

Mercedes is GORGEOUS! What a beautiful face and amazingly beautiful coat.

Have a great time playing with your new little princess :heart:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

What a beautiful girl Miss Sadie :wub: is!! Congratulations on the new baby - a wonderful addition to your family!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats!!! :biggrin: Mercedes is a cutie pie!!! :wub:


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

she's gorgeous. nice full coat, too! :Sunny Smile:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh wow! Congratulations....your new addition is a stunner! My Emma's Dad is TNT Jonas Just for Love. They have beautiful dogs!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cathy -- she is soooooooooooooooo beautiful. :wub: :wub: I just feel that it was meant to be and that Ellie was leading you to her.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jul 28 2009, 06:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810875


> Cathy -- she is soooooooooooooooo beautiful. :wub: :wub: I just feel that it was meant to be and that Ellie was leading you to her.[/B]


Thank you!! She is such a good girl. I still miss Ellie. I do think I needed a new baby girl to heal my broken heart.

Cathy and Mercedes :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jul 28 2009, 09:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810708


> Oh wow! Congratulations....your new addition is a stunner! My Emma's Dad is TNT Jonas Just for Love. They have beautiful dogs![/B]


Wow, I did not know that. Mercedes Dad is CH TNT's American Dream, Jonas is Beautiful!!!

Cathy


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats Cathy!!! Sadie is a real beauty, what a gorgeous coat :wub: :wub:


----------

